# Down to the wire folks!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Four days to go and it's here! Not sure about many of you but I'll be uber busy the next few days doing set-up, light tests, tweaking things and trying to relax a little so I can go nuts on Saturday!:googly:
Doubtful I'll be here much until after Saturday so here's hoping you all have a great Halloween! May the weather be kind, the TOT's be appreciative, the fog hang low, and the jack o' lanterns burn long into the night. Looking forward to seeing lots of great pics and video!
Don't forget to turn your clocks back too so you have an extra hour to stay up and watch scary movies!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Happy Halloween to you too, jdubbya.... I hope everything goes smoothly for you, and you have the best year yet! Good luck!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Jdubbya, I couldnt have said it better. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

It has been a flurry of activity here too. Been at it for over a week now. Think most of my major "prop" jobs are done. now just fine tuning and playing  But it's all worth it! Happy Halloween ^^(-_-)^^


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I have so much work to do, and so little time to do it. I am really feeling the crunch this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 is taking Friday off to begin organizing and staging whatever goes outside. He's got a few minor finishing touches to take care of on a couple props, and we'll be ready to go on Saturday.

Happy Halloween, all!


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I’ve said it before, but I will certainly be working right up until Saturday evening. I have my daughter’s district cross country meet tonight, and up to three inches of rain coming between late tonight and Friday morning. That means I take Friday off and bust out the garage as much as possible on Friday and get the lighting done. Then Saturday can be devoted to tweaks and adjustments.

Everyone have an awesome Halloween!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought I was right on schedule at the beginning of the month, how VERY wrong I was. Finishing up quarterly taxes at work right now, then taking rest of week off to finish up everything at home. i'm sure all will get done, but 1st real sense of panic hit me this morning, woke up from the good dream of it's halloween day, 2hrs til trick or treat time and I hadn't started anything yet
Good luck to everybody, have a wonderful, scary, safe, happy halloween:jol:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lets handle some haunting business!!!!!
happy h-day everyone!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Happy Halloween, ya'll!
We are working right into Friday Evening, but we are right on schedule.
As long as I keep working at it and Hubby is tweaking the Electronics and Scares as we speak, everything will go smoothly.
I am keeping myself on schedule, checking off what has been Baked, what has been cooked, what has been done, etc.
Things are starting to come in and starting to go in a great way.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I watched the weather today and its supposed to start raining Friday night and all day Saturday. 2-4 inches of rain with possible flooding. I dont know if Im even going to try to finish setting up. Im just depressed right now. My cemetery has never looked as good as it does right now and I might not even have any kids if it rains like they are saying. (fingers crossed) I hope the weather men are wrong this time.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i am going to make it, i am going to make it, come on baby. nah it'll be rad. now its just a matter of how rad. still casting and painting skulls down to the last minute!!!

Happy Halloween everyone!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Have a wonderfully spooky Halloween everyone!
Tomorrow starts our set up...busy until Sunday when it all comes down.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I've got it mostly done until I give it some thought...then I get panicky about all I still have to do before our big event on Friday night.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I 'm done and working on next year just got motors in the mail

Happy haunting everyone


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't set up a single thing yet. I have the next two days off from school so I'm probably going to throw a really small display together with a sign that says "darkness rising will return..."


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I am going to finish putting mine together tomorrow. It is pared down from previous years due to the rain. We have had nearly 6 inches of rain this month and it is supposed to rain again Friday and Saturday.....grrrr


----------

